
The new iPad 2 will quadruple resolution but no Retina display - kingsidharth
http://www.phonearena.com/news/The-new-iPad-2-will-quadruple-resolution-but-fall-short-of-being-a-Retina-display_id16000
======
pascal_cuoq
From the article: "... decided instead to quadruple both directions ..."

Seriously, who starts with the number "2" and ends up confusing themselves?
The whole article feels like one of the elaborate proofs of "0=1" that middle-
schoolers are prone to come up with.

